# It's always good to see..



## Deeko (Aug 19, 2014)

the difference a pump can make.

First basal test for a while following a few 'hiccup' night before to next morning readings so going to check out next couple days and adjust if appropriate.

Starting at 11pm last night I'm doing 2hr intervals until tea-time tonight, cover through to afternoon for the heck of it. I don't eat a breakfast or lunch usually anyway so not a big inconvenience, just the nightime tests, I love my sleep 

Here's from last night until now, carb free, taken every 2hrs

11 p.m last night - 8.4
1 a.m - 8.2
3 a.m - 8.5
6 a.m - 8.9 (set alarm by mistake, should have been 5 a.m)
7 a.m - 7.4
9 a.m - 8.3
11 a.m - 8.3
1 p.m - 8.5

Tomorrow could go all out the window but right now I'm stunned!! Disregarding being in the 8's, I'd only stop the testing if it were double figures, that is blooming impressive, well done Optimus for his hard work 

Derek

(Off to do a graph on a spreadsheet of it to keep me smug lol)


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Good steady numbers there Deeko - you must be very pleased


----------



## ingrid (Aug 20, 2014)

Blimey, impressed! Yup..total smugness state allowed


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 19, 2014)

Well done Deeko !


----------



## Riri (Sep 19, 2014)

Good on you


----------

